# does zoloft make dp worse?



## katystein (Jul 27, 2007)

I went to a psychiatrist yesterday and he gave me zoloft and seroquel. This doctor told me that he has never heard of dp, so lets just say I am not that confident in him. Anyway, I havent taken the seroquel because I heard DP was a side effect, so I am afraid it will make it worse. I took 25 milligrams of zoloft this morning and my dp is a lot worse. Has Zoloft ever made anyone else's DP worse?


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

xxrufiochikaxx said:


> I went to a psychiatrist yesterday and he gave me zoloft and seroquel. This doctor told me that he has never heard of dp, so lets just say I am not that confident in him. Anyway, I havent taken the seroquel because I heard DP was a side effect, so I am afraid it will make it worse. I took 25 milligrams of zoloft this morning and my dp is a lot worse. Has Zoloft ever made anyone else's DP worse?


Your dp got worst because you are experiencing your body getting used to the drug and it can cause more anxiety or depression and other problems when you first take it so when your anxiety gets worst your DP will get worst.. Afterwards you will get better, I took it for about 6 months and it lifted my depression and obsessive thoughts. Each person is different though, one thing I noticed with this drug is that it made me feel a little different than before. Like sort of like a zombie? Probably because it made my serotonin go up but the other chemicals stayed the same.

I would stay on it for a week or 2 and possibly lower the dose by breaking your tablets in half and if there is no improvement or you get even worst as time goes on, I would get off of it.

Give it a chance it might work


----------



## katystein (Jul 27, 2007)

I took another Zoloft today (although I didn't want to). I couldn't go to work today becuase my dp is much more intense, which sucks becuase I have finals for school in 5 hours. I don't really know if it is from the zoloft, but I know that my dp got more severe a few hours after I first took the med. I have this horrible fear that it is going to stay this bad forever.  Dp does feel worse when you have more anxiety right?


----------



## katystein (Jul 27, 2007)

I just wanted to say I just called my doctor and he told me to just take my xanax. He told me that the zoloft should not be making it worse. i really do not like him, he seemed rude and annoyed with me on the phone. I am going to switch doctors. Well, I took .25 mg of xanax and it made me feel like I had less anxiety, but my DP/DR (I am really not sure which one I have, maybe both?) is still the same. I am dissapointed becuase I thought it just got this bad because I had more anxiety. He told me to just take the xanax for a few weeks until the zoloft kicked in, but I am afraid I will get addicted to the xanax.


----------

